# Optimo for Long Rides?



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

Wondering how an Optimo frame would be for longer rides up a century. Here in New England the roads are pretty beat up. Would this be a good frame choice, comfort wise?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

It will depend on you as an individual and to some extent saddle and component choice will have an effect as well. Personally I have no problem sitting on a CAAD7 for that amount of time.

I suggest visiting a LBS with demo models or rentals and try one for a week-end. Contact Cannondale to help you locate a suitable dealer in your area.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Optimo Frame*

yep - much depends on tires, wheels, fork, saddle, bars, post etc. Rode the team frame for a couple years and had no issues with long rides. Now ride the R5000 (its the same frame as the team) with the new fork which provides a smoother ride. works for me. fwiw, i go about 178 lbs.


----------



## seatstay (Apr 16, 2004)

I just built mine up. I Just put in 5 hours yesterday with no problems.I ride six days a week and log hours on a frame, so this is a good ride. I also have no back issues. I even use a Thomson seatpost. The wheels you use will also change how the frame responds.
If you don't want to loose power this is your frame.


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

I just got my new CAAD7 yesterday. I got the Saeco replica. I had a CAAD3 that cracked and Cannondale offered me either a CAAD4 without the fork or I could pay to upgrade to a CAAD5 or 7. I went for the 7. I haven't even ridden it yet. I will give a report after the weekend.


----------



## the Full Effect (Jun 22, 2004)

I just purchased a R1000 and am wondering what item to get first to make it a smoother ride? I can withstand a pretty good amount of road vibration because it doesn't bother me too much, but I've taken a ride on the Trek 2200 with carbon backstays and it would be nice to have smoother ride every so often. What would make the biggest difference in comfort?


----------



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

After I demoed a Six13 and found it super, comfy. I swapped to a carbon seatpost on my R1000. It seems to have helped the feel of the ride. I am planning to swap some carbon bars inyo the mix also. The FSA K-wings seemed like a perfect fit for me.


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

lextek said:


> After I demoed a Six13 and found it super, comfy. I swapped to a carbon seatpost on my R1000. It seems to have helped the feel of the ride. I am planning to swap some carbon bars inyo the mix also. The FSA K-wings seemed like a perfect fit for me.


I also ride a R1000 (2003). I've installed a FSA K-Force carbon post and a Fizik Arione saddle with titanium rails which also helps to reduce vibration and fits my bottom perfectly compared to the Fizik Pave. The ride is a bit more comfortable mainly due to the Arione (but I don't think the ride was that bad before).

Also, I've just received my FSA K-Wing handlebars and can wait to install/try these. I'll let you know the difference compared to the 3TTT Forgie/FSA OS115 stem combo that I currently have.

(Yes, I'm FSA freak... Next thing: the cranks...  )


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

Well I have been riding my CAAD7 for about 1 week now and have about 120 miles on it. I am very impressed with how light it feels, the climbing, and the smooth ride. I have the full carbon fork with the carbon steerer tube so that may be some of it. Roads I used to avoid on the CAAD3 don't really bother me on the CAAD7. Great bike.
My longest ride so far was 38 and it was fine. I will probably do a 50 ride over the weekend.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*What did it cost ya???*

How much were you quoted for the frame and fork upgrade for the CAAD 5 or 7 frames? Did they have a frame to match the color of your fork, it you had wished to stick with the CAAD 3..


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

t-moore said:


> How much were you quoted for the frame and fork upgrade for the CAAD 5 or 7 frames? Did they have a frame to match the color of your fork, it you had wished to stick with the CAAD 3..


Keeping the original fork was not a possiblity because the the new headset designs. The CAAD3 had the old quill style handle bars. The new bikes have the threadless design and the CAAD7 has the integrated headset. 

The CAAD4 like I say would have been free but I would have to buy a new fork. I knew I would want carbon so anything decent would have been around $200-$300, plus I would still have to buy the headset, and a new stem. So figure at least $350-$400 total. The CAAD7 frame was $499 including the headset. I think it ended up costing me $600 out the door with all my parts swapped back onto it, new stem, bar tape, cables, etc. The CAAD5 was $399. I never bothered to ask about because for the price differential I wanted the best frame and I knew I would beat myself up later if I didn't get the best one I could then.  

Overall I love the bike and it's far ahead of the CAAD3.


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*OPTIMO's have a great ride*

I have ridden and raced a lot of bike including the older Cannondale 3.0 (remember them??? they were riding an "I" Beam), ti frames and steel. I have to say, i think the ride of the Optimo frames is great. i weigh 148 and have never had issues with the ride. nice to see that sponsoring a pro team has nice dividends to the consumer.


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

Rouleur said:


> I have ridden and raced a lot of bike including the older Cannondale 3.0 (remember them??? *snip...* i weigh 148 and have never had issues with the ride. nice to see that sponsoring a pro team has nice dividends to the consumer.


I rode a 3.0 just before the Caad7. There is no comparison. I weigh 230 ( used to be a lot more) and I have had no problems.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*Tires...*



the Full Effect said:


> I just purchased a R1000 and am wondering what item to get first to make it a smoother ride? I can withstand a pretty good amount of road vibration because it doesn't bother me too much, but I've taken a ride on the Trek 2200 with carbon backstays and it would be nice to have smoother ride every so often. What would make the biggest difference in comfort?


Throw some 25c tires on your bike to reduce the road vibrations. It's the cheapest way to take the edge off some of the road buzz.


----------

